# Old device 'eth1' activating, won't change

## trancedelik

hi , i got this problem while trying to connect to some wireless network , its not encrypted, anyone have a clue ? check NM log.

Activation (eth1) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Dec  3 16:27:32 localhost NetworkManager: <info>  Old device 'eth1' activating, won't change.

Dec  3 16:27:32 localhost NetworkManager: <info>  Supplicant state changed: 0

Dec  3 16:27:35 localhost NetworkManager: <info>  Supplicant state changed: 0

Dec  3 16:27:37 localhost NetworkManager: <info>  Old device 'eth1' activating, won't change.

Dec  3 16:27:38 localhost NetworkManager: <info>  Supplicant state changed: 0

----------

## padoor

try downgrading udev to 130-r or less.

----------

## trancedelik

hi there , tks for the reply

latest is 124-r1(i got it ) , as in x86 , not ~x86 , should i really try it over ? did u heard anybody with this problem and it was solved just by upgrading udev ?

----------

## padoor

yes my x86 had problem for last 3 versions.

or check udevrule 70 and change eth1 to eth0 

 /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

----------

## trancedelik

but in eth0 i got ethernet , in eth1 is the ipw2200 wireless card.

# PCI device 0x8086:0x1092 (e100)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:16:d4:b8:2c:29", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4220 (ipw2200)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:16:6f:50:7a:34", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth1"

----------

## padoor

in that case just delete rule 70 or move it somewhere and try without rule 70.

if it was working prior to update it can start on reboot.

or check other rules for wireless card if any.

i use only ethernet lan  :Sad: 

----------

## trancedelik

no one got his problem too ?

----------

